# Mister Sam Shearon - Bio-Mech Portrait



## MetalDaze (Mar 22, 2012)

I commissioned this piece of art from Sam Shearon, a UK artist.

The Dark Arts of Sam Shearon

That's me and my Jackson RR1. He sent me this digital copy last night. The signed print will be forthcoming!


----------



## Shawn (Mar 22, 2012)

That's pretty cool stuff.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow that's intense!


----------

